# EDT style to regain my awesomeness?



## Oldebull (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm in a slump. Due to several factors, I lost my mojo, and am working hard to get it back. I'd say my strength is %60 of where it was, my work capacity is even lower. It is frustrating, because I realize that the methods that got me to a peak are not the methods I need to do right now to return there. Not one to make excuses though, I am back on the horse, not looking back, and only looking up from here. I realize that I can't think about what I used to do, but focus on what I can do now, and add to that. Currently, I don't have specific goals, the general bigger, stronger, leaner, fitter thing.

    So, I figure I will shake everything up, and try a method I haven't used for a while. EDT, escalating density training. (modified to my wants/needs of course). For those who aren't familiar with it, you use  a fixed weight, and perform an exercise or pairing for a set time. For example, I'd take my bodyweight (215) and squat for ten minutes. I don't worry about sets and reps, only total work performed. Each session, I beat that number. Once I get to a substantial increase in total reps, then I add weight, and start over. This isn't true to Charles Staley's program as written, but I'm taking from the concept.

   On the plus side, it allows me to work several things at once. I will slowly build strength, build muscular endurance, burn calories, and maybe even up my wind. On the down side, like critics of crossfit say, you can get better at everything, but you won't be good at anything. I figure though, I need to increase my all around base, before I can go back to specializing in anything.

  My idea will look something like this, fine tuning needed:
1) warm up- agility ladder, plyos- 10 minutes
2) squat or deadlift- 10 minutes
3) strongman lift- tires flips, stone or sandbag picks, rack pull- pick one, 5 minutes
4) superset a press (flat bench, incline or overhead, using logs or axles) and a pull (rows, pullups) 15 minutes
5) loaded carry- zercher carry, farmer's walk, yoke, sandbag- pick one, 10 minutes
6) core- 5 minutes
7) (optional)- isolation work, arms or shoulders, pick one or two, 50 reps.

Once again, I will go with a given lift, at a given weight, and try to get as many reps as possible with it over the listed time.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions? Flame away!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck bull. Sounds tough but sounds like it could be very affective. Ten minutes of squatting or dead on 215 might put u on your ass the first time. Haha.


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Ecks. It will need some fine tuning, so far, this is just ideas, and ideas usually look good on paper. You said you think it looks tough. Tough but doable, or tough as in insane? Does it seem well rounded, and major holes I am missing? Keep in mind that 10 minutes includes rest, and as I near the end, I might be taking a full minute or two between bursts.
     Looking at the outline again, it works out to be 60-65 minutes of work. What I didn't account for was rest between exercises, and set-up. I'd estimate that at another 30-40 minutes. So time wise, maybe something else needs to give. I can always trim the isolation work off if needed, and do core work on an off day. I think I'd also combine the loaded carries and strongman lift into one station, alternating between the two in a superset, or pick one or the other.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 12, 2014)

OldeBull, 

I've run EDT on several occasions. As was pointed out, squatting & deadlifting won't be a good idea IME. Your form will degrade as fatigue accumulates and your risk of visiting 'Snap City' will skyrocket. Staley instead recommends (IIRC) using hacks, leg press, machine-assisted lifts instead which would reduce the risk of injury as you'll be focusing on working at a rapid pace even as your body tires (less need to focus intently on form). 

Its a nice departure from traditional Bro Splits, but your CNS will take a beating as well. I found the primary benefit was the brevity of the workouts but ultimately gave it up as I felt I couldn't get enough focus on any given muscle group in a given session. 

YMMV. Good luck!

- Savage


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 12, 2014)

Nble,
Thanks for the input. YMMV, I had to look that one up. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 14, 2014)

So I put it to a run today. First, I am way weaker and more out of shape than I thought I was. No problem, now I have a baseline to improve. Second, it looks simpler on paper, too much work in one session, at least for now.
  I'm going to split it up some, main lift lower body one session, upper body push/pull another session. 
  I'm alright keeping squats and deadlifts. For now, I am using @50% of my 1rm, so I'm not worried about injury. Besides, the point is to build on the work capacity of those specific lifts. As I go on, and when the weights get heavier, I will have to reconsider it.
  I felt exhausted after, but not fried. Weights weren't heavy enough to really impact my CNS. I do feel that I can push frequency, and do this 2-3 days in a row, without to much stress on my CNS or my joints. Once again, I'm going light weight, and when it starts getting heavier, I'll have to adjust.


----------

